# N.Fl Gathering 4.8.11



## bmudd14474 (Apr 8, 2011)

Here are the pics. Had Gumbo Meatloaf Chicken and Etoufee
http://photobucket.com

http://photobucket.com

http://photobucket.com

http://photobucket.com

http://photobucket.com

http://photobucket.com

http://photobucket.com

http://photobucket.com

http://photobucket.com
 ​


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 8, 2011)

Food looks great...

Now, take some pics of the attendees...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Give us details, How many showed up, who all is there,  Details, Details, Details...


----------



## gotarace (Apr 8, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Food looks great...
> 
> Now, take some pics of the attendees...
> 
> ...


X2 Have a great time everyone


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 8, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Food looks great...
> 
> Now, take some pics of the attendees...
> 
> ...




We will have lots of pictures I just wanted to get the food details up.  Right now there are over 50 people with more coming in tomorrow.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 8, 2011)

Group Shots Don't forget a Group Shot...(With Names To Match Photos)


----------



## callahan4life (Apr 9, 2011)

That meatloaf looks great! Please PM me the recipe when you get a chance.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Group Shots Don't forget a Group Shot...(With Names To Match Photos)




X2


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Brian

Wish I Was There!

Looking forward to more pics.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Beer-B-Q said:
> 
> 
> > Group Shots Don't forget a Group Shot...(With Names To Match Photos)
> ...


X3

Bear


----------



## tom37 (Apr 9, 2011)

I just want to say I wish I could be there, I'm sure it will be a great time. 

And thanks to all of you that take your time to take the pics as well as posting them for those of us that can not be there. 

Thanks everybody, hope you have a great time.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 9, 2011)

Man, I'm jealous of you guys.

Did the webcam make it up?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 9, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> Man, I'm jealous of you guys.
> 
> Did the webcam make it up?




We have 3 trailer units spread out so i will do the live feed around 7pm edt of all the food and floks coming in to the chow hall to eat. Ill post the link later today.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like fun. Kind of short on the food though don't you think? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 haha

I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------

